# Main Salmon Post-lottery season Info needed



## Hanny (Aug 2, 2020)

I have a Sept 9 launch, this is considered the post-lottery season. Looking for info about the difference in camping, trip length and what not between lottery and non lottery trips.. are shuttle services running? Are we restricted to certain size of camps like the regular season? Thanks in advance for any info


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

Everything is similar except that camps are first come. That being said if your a small group and you're always camping at large camps, the larger groups may give you the stink eye, especially the week after the lottery season ends. The first week after is busy. Currently for Sept 8 there are 44 permits reserved, the 9th has 15, and the 10th has 10. I visited with Michelle at All Rivers Shuttle a couple weeks ago and she also stated the first week after the lottery is busy. Shuttles do run. We were looking at doing something similar but picked up a cancelation for mid-August. Given the increased river use this year I'm sure the week after will be abnormally busy. Yesterday the river ranger said something like they have already issued 100 more permits than last year. All that comes outside the lottery period. Good luck.


----------



## Hanny (Aug 2, 2020)

cnalder said:


> Everything is similar except that camps are first come. That being said if your a small group and you're always camping at large camps, the larger groups may give you the stink eye, especially the week after the lottery season ends. The first week after is busy. Currently for Sept 8 there are 44 permits reserved, the 9th has 15, and the 10th has 10. I visited with Michelle at All Rivers Shuttle a couple weeks ago and she also stated the first week after the lottery is busy. Shuttles do run. We were looking at doing something similar but picked up a cancelation for mid-August. Given the increased river use this year I'm sure the week after will be abnormally busy. Yesterday the river ranger said something like they have already issued 100 more permits than last year. All that comes outside the lottery period. Good luck.


----------



## Hanny (Aug 2, 2020)

Thanks,
Yeah it was hard finding a shuttle Michele was booked , ended up finding one with central Idaho , someone mentioned putting the brakes on and let trips get down stream. Is camping allowed at Corn creak boat ramp? We are doing eight days so no rush..


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

I would bet most of the 44 permits for the 8th are also putting the breaks on. That's a lot of permits. There's a campground at Corn Creek. See other thread about the launch and takeout areas with COVID. May want to minimize time there.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

You can't camp on the Corn Creek ramp, but there is a campground at Corn Creek with 15 or 20 sites.

There's also a dispersed camping area just downstream of the ramp at Cache Bar (MF takeout) and it's only 5 miles from Corn Creek. I don't think it gets much camping pressure.


----------



## Hanny (Aug 2, 2020)

Been there, that's what I was thinking. Mahalo


----------



## Hanny (Aug 2, 2020)

Just blessed to be able to float, we are trying to SD that's why I dig the 411 on camping. Mahalos my crew is easy peasy on camping. Got few fisherpeple, anyways. Anymore beta is appreciated Alohas


----------



## Hanny (Aug 2, 2020)

Hello.
We normally see an increase in launches after control season, but this year with COVID-19, high numbers of people at the Corn Creek boat ramp causes some additional concerns. We have seen an increase of COVID-19 cases in local communities, and there have been recent positive COVID-19 cases associated with river trips.
We are not limiting launches nor are we cancelling permits, but in the interest of maintaining social distancing standards, you may want to consider changing your launch to a later date or launching from an alternative site up river. 
Cancellations during control season are once again being randomly released on Recreation.gov.
As we get closer to your launch date, Corn Creek staff can assist you with identifying alternate launch sites if your trip plans allow.
As of August 3, these are the number of post-season reservations on Recreation.gov:

44 launches booked for September 8
15 launches booked for September 9
10 launches booked for September 10
6 launches booked for September 11
10 launches booked for September 12
10 launches booked for September 13 
6 launches booked for September 14
You can check how many permits are booked for these dates on Recreation.gov by hovering your cursor over the calendar date. For instance it will show Groups: 59 out of 99. Subtract 99 from the lesser number 59 and you get 40 launches.
As in years past, we will not be reserving campsites for groups launching after control season ends on September 7 and beyond. Campsites along the river will be first come, first serve. A camp spreadsheet will be emailed to you with your permit, and will show which camps have been reserved by groups that launched during control season. 
Please contact Corn Creek staff via email at least 14 days prior to your launch date for updated information. 
[email protected]  
Thank you.
Corn Creek Staff
Just in tonight .....


----------

